# Le Champ Ti max tire width?



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

What is the practical max width of tire in Le Champ TI? 23? 25?
Thanks.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I run 25s on mine with no problem at all, plenty of room. I would not be surprised to find 28s could fit, although I would not try without an OK from BD.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*+1: 25mm for sure because I'm running 25mm and they work fine.*



chas0039 said:


> I run 25s on mine with no problem at all, plenty of room. I would not be surprised to find 28s could fit, although I would not try without an OK from BD.


Looks like 28mm would fit, too, but it would be close.


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

BD has a Ti Touring bike coming "very soon" that will most definitely take 28's. Just FYI.


----------



## gamarcum (Nov 22, 2010)

PhotoJoe said:


> BD has a Ti Touring bike coming "very soon" that will most definitely take 28's. Just FYI.


Any idea what is it going to be called? How soon?


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was on bikeisland earlier today, and they had a ti touring frame for sale. Pretty sure it was a motobecane......


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

Motobecane Century Team TI would be the one...
http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=2114
I am not sure how much more relaxed geometry it would be considering Carbon Fiber version of same name bike isn't that much different
Current TI LeChamp 53cm vs "Carbon" Century 55cm (53 is too small compared to I would say)
Effective top tube 550 vs 550
Chain Stay 405 vs 406 (1cm more)
Offset 43 vs 45
HT Angle 73 vs 72.5 
ST Angle 73 vs 73.5
Wheel base 985 vs 985
Stand over 777 vs 768
Head Tube 150 vs ?

I don't see too much differences really... other than the angles and offset. Maybe head tube is longer too... or... I could be totally off on geometry guessing. We shall see.
After all, Le Champ CF and TI do have slightly different gemtry too anyways.


----------



## sj528 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Century ti wide tire bikes*

Any updates from BD on the Motobecane Century titanium bikes with wide tire capacity, eyelets, etc?

This thread indicated late April arrival:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=233614&page=2


----------



## sj528 (Dec 7, 2010)

The Century titanium bike with SRAM Apex components is now listed in the bottom right corner of the road bikes page. The geometry link is broken, at least for me (error 404). They might still be tweaking the HTML right now.

Still debating whether to spend that much. But the wide tires are the main appeal for me. Not many choices in lightweight, non-CX road bikes with fat tires.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

BD emailed me earlier this week and said the LeChamp Ti would accept up to a 700x28 tire. 
The new Century Ti was listed last night and comes with 700x32 tires and Tektro brakes were used so that you could fit up to a 40. They sent out an email yesterday that said the new Ti comes with SRAM Apex, 105, and Ultegra.


----------



## jayz28 (Jan 14, 2009)

Geometry charts are now up. Looks like a slacker and taller head tube plus a longer chain stay.


----------

